# Hymer Fog Lights



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

HI

I have a Hymer B564 1999 and one of the fog lights has stopped working.

I have checked the the lamp and the wiring up until it joins the loom.

Does anyone know where the fuses for them are?

The Fiat drivers manual says under the dash but I cannot find them.

Any ideas please.

Phil


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Have a look inside the "glove box".
On my 1999 544 there's a panel there covering the fuses.

B


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As stated, inside glove box in recessed compartment


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a similar problem last week when preparing for the MOT. After fitting new bulbs they still didn't work and only by chance found that the plug from both lights into the loom needed attention. Once cleaned and refitted they worked - also noticed water had got into the wiring.
The fuses on my starline are in the steering column.


----------



## HEYFIELD (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for your replies but I have checked the fuses in the glovebox and they are definitely not there.

Everything is ok with the bulb and the wiring until the loom.

The Fiat handbook says under the dash.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

my book translating from german says 20A fuse on fog light relay under dash

Ian


----------

